
Trump is tame compared to Indian  prime minister Narendra Modi - khrm
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/indian-election-narendra-modi-bjp-donald-trump-far-right-a7635086.html
======
andrew-lucker
Yeah, but not if Trump gets rid of our cash too and replaces it with higher
denominations with his face all over it.

~~~
khrm
Well, demonetisation isn't as big issue as action against Human rights
organizations like Amnesty International or Environmental groups like
Greenpeace. Trump isn't going to ban them or choke their funding directly.
Also Steve Bannon is tame in comparison to Yogi Adityanath, the newly
appointed CM of UP (a state with 204.2 million population). This Adityanath
guy:

1\. Said that he will put hindu idols in every mosque.

2\. Said that Shah Rukh Khan(one of the greatest Bollywood) actor is a
terrorist(Hafiz Sayed).

3\. Distributed arms for rioting.

4\. Has a person on his organization stage who said they should rape dead
Muslim women in graves.

5\. Said those who don't want to do yoga should leave India and should drown.

6\. Will kill 10(100 in another) muslim for 1 hindu(killing anyone is wrong).

7\. His organization (Hindu Yuva Vahini) engages in nonviolence during
valentine. This guy has been chargesheeted but no action.

What I have noticed is that during Bush time, Cheney was boundary of fringe
for right in US. Now in Trump's time, Bannon is the boundary of fringe.

Similarly in India during vajpayee time, Advani was the boundary and Modi was
fringe. Now during Modi's time, Yogi is becoming boundary. And mark my word,
next boundary will be more direct oppression and removal of minority identity.

